# Smok Vapor Chaser Tank - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (15/4/15)

Since the introduction of the Aspire Atlantis and the Kanger Subtank manufacturers have been aggressively competing to see how they can match and improve on the existing line of clearomizers that have garnered widespread attention. Smoktech have long been a key player in the industry and have now conceived their own hybrid tank that is sure to generate a lot of interest for new and longtime vapors alike. The VCT, also known as the Vapor Chaser, is different from any tank currently on the market because it offers you more options for customization. You're no longer limited to the industry standard of a 0.5 ohm atomizer but instead will have more core options to choose from. Each core is representative of its own unique features, design and resistance range giving you the option to select the atomizer that works best for your distinct habit. 

The VCT is made out of durable stainless steel and strong Pyrex glass designed to allow you to use any juice without having to worry about chemical interference and tank cracking. It is 510 threaded, comes with an adjustable airflow controller and holds a juice capacity of 3.8 ml. The base is 22mm making it a good fit for most mods on the market and the wicks are made out of organic cotton for the purest of flavor. Get the vapor you deserve with the VCT.

Cores / Coils currently available at Sir Vape: 

*VCT A1 COIL* - http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/smok-vct-a1-coil

*HOT!!! VCT DIY RBA HEAD - *http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/smok-vct-rba-kit

*NI 200 COIL (PURE NICKEL FOR TEMP CONTROL DEVICES) - *http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/smok-vct-ni200-coils



Key Features:

1) Stainless steel body
2) Removable wide bore firm fit mouthpiece
3) Durable Pyrex glass tube
4) Large 3.8 ml juice capacity
5) Stylish red and black O Rings
6) 510 threaded will work on most any device
7) Airflow controller with two large adjustable airflow slots
8) Large wicking holes on atomizer head to rapidly feed your juice
9) Easy to disassemble for cleaning
10) Wide space around airflow tube for easy juice refills
11) Resistance: 0.5ohm ( 15w - 30w )
12) No dry hits and no leaking
13) Core option compatibility with VCT A1, VCT Ni 200, DIY RBA
14) Wicking material is pure organic cotton
15) Diameter 22mm by 70mm


Kit Includes:

Stylish Black Box
SMOK VCT Clearomizer
Two spare red O-Rings
Spare Pyrex glass tube
Extra atomizer head
Instruction Manual
Authenticity Sticker

Only R320 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/smok-vct-subohm-tank

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (15/4/15)

Jeeslike... another one.

Nice to see how quickly the industry catches on to trends.


----------



## Sir Vape (21/4/15)

Yeah what I like about this one is the NI200 Core options. It's also a great looking tank and performs like a beast.


----------

